# Algae Help!



## PlantMan44 (Jun 9, 2016)

Can't seem to shake this algae. Can anyone tell me what it is and what can help to get rid of it?

P.H 7.6
P.H with CO2 6.8
Ammonia 0
Nitrate 10
Nitrite 0

75 gallon with Finnex Ray 2 & Current USA Plus
Good water circulation 
EI fert dosing
Weekly 30-50% water change
Feed fish once a week
Strictly BIO filtration with exception of Filter attachment to Aqua Clear powerhead
80lbs of Eco-Conplete 
25lbs of Normal Black Gravel


----------

